# Back For More Ids



## Sanchezilove (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys, so I got more pictures from my local supplier. They recieved all of these serras under the name blue diamon rhom/gold diamon/purple diamond. I think they're all sanchezis. Just wanna know opinions from everyone before I head off buying them. Also if they really are s. sanchezi how much do they usually go for at 4-5"?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

All s. sanchezi.


----------

